# costurera



## traduttrice

La _costurera_ a mio avviso non è una sarta perché non confeziona abiti, bensì cucisce. _"Mujer que tiene por oficio coser, o cortar y coser, ropa blanca (??) y algunas prendas de vestir." _(RAE)
C'è in italiano una parola che descriva questa professione?


----------



## Elianthos

traduttrice said:


> La _costurera_ a mio avviso non è una sarta perché non confeziona abiti, bensì *cuce*. _"Mujer que tiene por oficio coser, o cortar y coser, ropa blanca (??) y algunas prendas de vestir." _(RAE)
> C'è in italiano una parola che descriva questa professione?


 
Io credo che in italiano si dica semplicemente sarta... Non ho mai sentito la distinzione! Però mi informo...


----------



## traduttrice

Grazie. Che *o*rrore!


----------



## Elianthos

Tutto quello di cui sono venuta a capo è la distinzione tra *sarta*, che cuce soprattutto vestiti femminili, e *sartina*, che fa, o meglio, faceva, la stessa cosa, ma spesso e volentieri a servizio da una signora sola.
Può essere che in Italia quella particolare figura non si distinguesse, e il lavoro lo facessero comunque le sarte...


----------



## Neuromante

Da quello sentito in teatro essiste *Cucitrice. *Da solito ci sono le sarte (Che in prattica sarebbero le costurera ma molto piu profesioniste) e se occore si contratano delle cucitrice, che sanno poco piu che cucire la roba che le dano.

Ma  è soto la _costurera_.
In ordine assendente, e sempre nell´teatro, sarebbe:
_Cucitrice,_ costurera, sastra/sarta.


----------



## gatogab

'Costurera' è la donna che cuce in sartoria o in fabbrica.
Una donna che cuce, no viene chiamata cucitrice?
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm, que yo sepa la "cucitrice" es sólo el instrumento que usas para unir papeles.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Uhm, que yo sepa la "cucitrice" es sólo el instrumento que usas para unir papeles.


 
*cucitrice* 
f. costurera, (arg.) abrochadora 
Copyright © 1997-2007 Babylon.com LTD All right reserved​


----------



## irene.acler

Hola gato!
No sé si he entendido bien, ¿_costurera_ en español se refiere tanto a la mujer como al insturmento?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Hola gato!
> No sé si he entendido bien, ¿_costurera_ en español se refiere tanto a la mujer como al insturmento?


 
cucitrice= spillatrice=engrapadora, cosepapeles, máquina cosepapeles 
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, perfecto! Gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## 0scar

_sarta=modista, sarto=sastre _


Una _costurera _solo hace costuras, cose.


----------



## Sabrine07

En italiano se llama _sarto/a _en todos los casos propuestos.


----------



## gatogab

Sabrine07 said:


> En italiano se llama _sarto/a _en todos los casos propuestos.


 
É proprio questo il problema in italiano.
Da una parte il sarto Valentino.
Da l'altra, la signora che ripara la chiusura lampo dei jeans.
Ambedue sarti.
gatogab


----------

